# Porn



## Max SG (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd like to share this essay which discusses my own experience
with porn. I've included a link because of the length.

by Max Gordon
Sapience Magazine
April 2006

Porn is in my life again.

Sometimes when I look at porn, I can’t stop. I walk away eventually –
 but usually hours, or most of an entire day, have gone by. On
occasion, I’ve forgotten what time or what day of the week it was,
missed appointments or gone to bed at dawn because of porn. I always
tell myself that I’m only going to watch it for a few minutes - as
I’m leaving for work, after I finish dinner, right before bed. Three
hours later, four or five or six hours later, I’m still sitting
there, staring at the screen, wondering where the time went. I’ve
lost years like that.

I’d had several months away from porn this last time. Then I just
got up one morning last week, walked over to the computer and went
to a porn site. I was disappointed in myself for failing yet again,
but I felt excited too. I’d missed my porn. When I downloaded the
first image and felt the familiar rush, the release of tension. It’s
like I hadn’t been away at all.

article continues at http://www.pornatsapience.blogspot.com


----------



## TSMaloy (Apr 6, 2006)

Interesting. 
I commend you for your efforts in quiting. Porn is a terrible thing. It's good that you realize that. 
You have a very good "voice" with this essay and it flows well. 
What are you plans for it? Do you have a market in mind?


----------



## Hodge (Apr 6, 2006)

That's not the porn being a "terrible thing" (people having sex? What an abomination! That never happens in real life!), that's an addictive personality taken to the extreme.

Well written, I liked it, although I'd recommend making your position a little clearer. Many times as I read it I felt like you were poking fun at both the people who come down on porn for being a menace to society that lures you in and addicts you like a drug, other times I felt you were poking fun at the people who really do take normal things like porn and turn them into harmful obsessions, and I wasn't able to discount totally that it was a real experience, although I'm pretty sure it's not. Boy, will my face be red if it is!


----------



## TSMaloy (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes, porn is a "terrible thing." Making love isn't. There is a huge difference between the two.


----------



## Hodge (Apr 6, 2006)

Besides the obvious, what difference might that be? And why is porn bad?


----------



## TSMaloy (Apr 6, 2006)

?????????????

Sexual intimacy between two people is supposed to be special (unless it's some mindless hook-up, and I think those are wrong also). 

Here's a list of just a few of the reasons why I think porn is a terrible thing: 
1. It can be the cause/lead to divorces
2. It's degrading to women
3. It's NOT real 
4. It's based off of carnal desires and has nothing to do with the expression of love. 
5. It's addictive 
6. It's immoral

Why do you not think that porn is wrong?


----------



## Hodge (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm going to do the responsible thing and redirect your argument to the appropriate thread, because I don't want to hijack another person's topic.

http://www.writingforums.com/showthread.php?t=45040


----------



## TSMaloy (Apr 6, 2006)

How kind, considering you asked.


----------



## Hodge (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not insinuating you're irresponsible, I just realized after posting that I was going to turn this thread into a debate, which I don't want to do.


----------



## TSMaloy (Apr 6, 2006)

Alright. Sorry for snapping. My bad.


----------



## Ruben (Apr 6, 2006)

Did anyone notice so far, that whenever Hodge arrives in a thread, a discussion arouses?


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Apr 6, 2006)

That's Hodge for ya.


----------



## TSMaloy (Apr 7, 2006)

Discussion or argument?


----------



## Drzava (Apr 7, 2006)

Movies aren't real, so I'm against them too.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Apr 7, 2006)

TSMaloy said:
			
		

> Discussion or argument?


Usually depends on how one reacts to Hodge's badgering.


----------



## Blackhawk_t (Apr 7, 2006)

TSMalloy said:
			
		

> Yes, porn is a "terrible thing." Making love isn't.


 There is no such thing as making love. It's either called procreating, making babies, or gettin your freak on. 

I'll bet the same idiot that came up with the statement of 'Making Love' is also the same idiot that came up with valentines day and whatever other non paid holiday that we gotta buy stuff for.



			
				Hodge said:
			
		

> and I wasn't able to discount totally that it was a real experience, although I'm pretty sure it's not. Boy, will my face be red if it is!


 This is posted in the NON-FICTION forum!!


----------



## MrJack (Apr 8, 2006)

Blackhawk, you the man. Now I don't feel so bad about all those under age broken hearted girls I've left in my wake.


----------



## Cipher2 (Apr 10, 2006)

I hate porn.  To the author of this thread I hope you manage to rid yourself of it.


----------



## wshaw (May 13, 2006)

A great read; I think your ambivalence to the subject makes it more interesting.


----------

